# Where to Buy Wood Veneer In Toronto



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm seriously considering defretting one of my basses. I would like to fill the fret slots with a nice veneer. Any ideas as to where I can buy veneer for this purpose in Toronto?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Unicorn Universal will eat your money 

4190 Steeles Ave W
Woodbridge, ON , L4L 3S8 
Phone: 905-851-2308
FAX: 905-851-8039


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Unicorn Universal will eat your money


Thanks for the info. I'm assuming you mean that they are very expensive. I obviously don't need that much for this application.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well what I mean is that they have LOTS of interesting woods. 

Home depot will take your money !


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Well what I mean is that they have LOTS of interesting woods.
> 
> Home depot will take your money !


Great to know. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Home Depot
Lee Valley
And there's a wood lot on Dundas about a block and half past Bathurst around Euclid and Palmerston. Been a while since I've been there but last time I was in they had much to choose from.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Home Depot
> Lee Valley
> And there's a wood lot on Dundas about a block and half past Bathurst around Euclid and Palmerston. Been a while since I've been there but last time I was in they had much to choose from.


I'll check out the place on Dundas. Not too far from home.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Fajah said:


> I'll check out the place on Dundas. Not too far from home.
> 
> Thanks


I'm just looking at Google Maps trying to get a better address for you. Wish I could remember the name. Sorry. It's been a few many years since I lived West of Spadina. Trying to pick it out from the air on Google Maps I think it's at Manning and Dundas. Near the 7 Eleven.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm just looking at Google Maps trying to get a better address for you. Wish I could remember the name. Sorry. It's been a few many years since I lived West of Spadina. Trying to pick it out from the air on Google Maps I think it's at Manning and Dundas. Near the 7 Eleven.


If it's still there, it'll be easy to find.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Home depot has rolls of veneer for $7.98. I picked up a roll of birch.


----------

